# My discus say "HI" to BCA



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

They have really grown up.(8" or more) The tank gets crowded, and I have to remove the woods to make room for them. They need a new home. 

The bossy snakeskin is their father.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great Keep up the good work. How big is the tank they are in?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Discus Richard


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice group of discus you have Richard.........they look great. 8" discus are definitely a good size for discus...you must be doing something right. How big were they when you first got them?????


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Looking great Keep up the good work. How big is the tank they are in?


Thanks, they are in 75g now. I change 40% water once a week.



josephl said:


> Beautiful Discus Richard


Thank you, josephl.



dean9922 said:


> Nice group of discus you have Richard.........they look great. 8" discus are definitely a good size for discus...you must be doing something right. How big were they when you first got them?????


I breed them and raise them up from eggs.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

how old are they?I do not see any pepering....nice to see a tank with same size and strain of discus in a nice set up..


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right from the egg......GOOD job!!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a nice setup & some beautiful Discus you have there Richard!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking great buddy!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful and super healthy discus.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus. You've done an awesome job with them


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> how old are they?I do not see any pepering....nice to see a tank with same size and strain of discus in a nice set up..


Thank you. They are 2 years old. Yes, the light color substrate and background make less pepper. Some of them don't even have any pepper, for they are not pigeon anymore. I will call them pigeonsnake.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

that is VERY impressive
i remember when they were for sale 
now look at them !
and has it really been 2 years?!


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> that is VERY impressive
> i remember when they were for sale
> now look at them !
> and has it really been 2 years?!


Thank you. Yes, i had three different batches of babies. I had my record of breeding procedure and hatched date. The first batch was in Dec, 2008. They all died because I forgot to turn on the air stone. The next two batches were in Jan and Mar of 2009. So they are pretty much 2 years old.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

time sure flies..


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Richard, your discus are as beautiful as your GBR! Great work as usual!


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

JTang said:


> Hey Richard, your discus are as beautiful as your GBR! Great work as usual!


Thank you, John. Heard you start your "discus venture" as well. From my experience of raising discus (just my experience, not necessary a good one), the way of feeding is the key to make them grow. I have never feed them with beef-heart or live food (except home hatched brine shrimp when they were babies); however, I am not saying you can't feed them with these food. I think feeding these foods requires frequent water change; besides, live food often carry diseases which is very hard to control. I simply use mixed dry food, and spend sometime to feed them. Please spend as much time as possible in front of the tank in order to let them get to know you. They usually come to me one after another to get food. When one is in turn, I feed it homemade pellet one at a time, and make sure it swallows it before I give another one. I really enjoy to feed them this way. They really like a puppy to me during the feeding time. 

There are a quite bit of other things you need to consider; such as, tank setting, water condition etc. There are plenty of info on the website. I would say you just need to practice and find the way you prefer. I am sure you will be very successful in keeping discus eventually. Good luck in your venture.


----------

